# sortir le grand jeu



## Laeti

Hi everyone,

Does anybody know how to translate this expression into French? 

Thank you very much and have a nice day


----------



## Ander

Into French?


----------



## Julz

Into, or from?


----------



## Laeti

From French into English (please!)


----------



## Julz

To do well.
To excell (sp?) in a sport?


----------



## Cath.S.

_To go all out_ - depending on the context. Which is?


----------



## suffert

what about "Full Monty". Is that only for stip tease,like in the film?


----------



## Floor

"to go all out" or "to pull out all the stops" are possible translations but more context would help


----------



## Laeti

Actually, I was thinking about it but I was not really sure...


----------



## Julz

I thought full monty was completement nu...


----------



## Laeti

Hum, context...
Well, something like "tout donner", "faire les choses en grand"


----------



## Cath.S.

Laeti said:


> Hum, context...
> Well, something like "tout donner", "faire les choses en grand"


Merci, Larti, mais ce n'est pas cela, donner du contexte.
C'est soit donner une phrase complète, soit expliquer la situation où l'expression est employée soit... idéalement... les deux !


----------



## joleen

Put your best foot forward?
Put your heart into something?

Hard to say without context


----------



## Aupick

Julz said:


> I thought full monty was completement nu...


Up until the film, there was not really any connection between this expression and nudity (it just means "all the way", "completely"), but the film's had such an impact, since more and more people think it means "completely naked" that this new meaning seems to be in the process of replacing the old. (It's made it into the OED.)


----------



## Laeti

Voilà mon contexte:
Quelqu'un organise une fête et veut vraiment faire quelque chose de super, de grandiose.
C'est clair comme ça ou pas assez?


----------



## joleen

I would say "he really wants to put his heart into (organizing) it" .


----------



## Cath.S.

Laeti said:


> Voilà mon contexte:
> Quelqu'un organise une fête et veut vraiment faire quelque chose de super, de grandiose.
> C'est clair comme ça ou pas assez?


C'est exactement ce qu'il falait, maintenant les anglophones vont pouvoir te suggérer la traduction idéale.


----------



## Julz

He wants to pour his heart and soul into it? Peut-etre?

Aupick, je plaisantais! OED = Oxford English Dictionary?


----------



## Cath.S.

Julz said:


> He wants to pour his heart and soul into it? Peut-etre?
> 
> Aupick, je plaisantais! OED = Oxford English Dictionary?


Hum, je ne crois pas parce que dans _sortir le grand jeu_ il y a l'idée tout de même de vouloir _en mettre plein la vue_ (ici, aux invités). Il y a une notion de vanité - à mon avis.


----------



## Julz

egueule said:


> _en mettre plein la vue_ (ici, aux invités)


Ce que je voulais dire


----------



## Cath.S.

Julz said:


> Ce que je voulais dire


Il manque un peu la notion de « frime » - il me semble.


----------



## wannabebelge

"to go all out" seems fine to me


----------



## wannabebelge

and for a party, we also have an expression using "the whole sh-bang", but i don't know how to spell it, and for the moment i can't come up with a proper sentence...


----------



## Julz

egueule said:


> Il manque un peu la notion de « frime » - il me semble.


Desolee, je ne connais pas beaucoup d'idiomes en anglais 



wannabebelge said:


> and for a party, we also have an expression using "the whole sh-bang", but i don't know how to spell it, and for the moment i can't come up with a proper sentence...


Tu veux dire "shebang"?


----------



## wannabebelge

yes, and i finally found it on the net in context:

the whole shebang _(informal)_the whole of something, including everything that is connected with it.
_The party's next week but my parents are organizing the whole shebang._ 


IdiI()_Cambridge International Dictionary of Idioms_ © Cambridge University Press 1998

found on this site: idioms.thefreedictionary.com


----------



## wannabebelge

but it might not be exactly what you were looking for from the beginning.  i would still go with "He's going all out."


----------



## Laeti

Thank you *very much* everybody!
I think that " to go all out" is fine.


----------



## CauseForce

Bonjour!

Je viens de m'inscrire et je ne suis pas encore tout a fait sure du fonctionnement, mais j'aimerais savoir comment dire "sortir le grand jeu" en anglais, dans le contexte suivant:

Apres un bon restau, on rentre a l'appart au plus vite, et on sort le grand jeu (et la chantilly) - enfin vous voyez ce que je veux dire 8)

Toute aide serait vraiment appreciee,

Merci!!


----------



## wannabebelge

Bonjour and welcome CauseForce,

Your context is not easy to "translate". I think you need a whole new phrase, but I don't have a good example.

After a nice restaurant, we'll quickly come back to the apartment, light some candles (for ex.) (break out the whipped cream)... you know what I mean...


----------

